# RongFu RF 25 Drill/Mill



## gus (Jul 16, 2016)

With router down and WiFi dead for 2 days,I have time to window shop for Mill.
Apple to Apple comparison between a Sieg and Rongu RF 25, I am about to pick the robust RongFu over the Sieg.
Fotos are attached for evaluation. Your 2 cents worth is seeked to guide my decision to buy a robust vee belt drive Rongfu over the Elecronic Variable Speed Sieg. I mostly use 10mm and 12 mm EndMills. With the Rongfu ,I may use the 12------19 mm mills. I am a vee belt drive man for spindle speed change. Currently with the Sakai Mini Mill, by jobs size and work speed is severely hampered .
With the Rongfu RF25, I will be ambitious and going for the Howell V-4 Engine build.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 16, 2016)

I had a similar round column Enco mill and one problem is that the spindle stroke (4"?) is rather short and once you move it you loose all orientation. This becomes a problem when you must change tooling even on a single hole. For instance spotting with a center drill and then drilling with a 4" long drill. Once you move the head up in the Z axis the X and Y are off.


----------



## 10K Pete (Jul 16, 2016)

I've spent a fair amount of time working with round column mill-drills
and I don't like 'em. As Gordon said, once you try to move the head you
lose vertical alignment.

For me it's a no-brainer: Get the square column machine!!

Pete


----------



## ThomasSK (Jul 16, 2016)

Gus:
I have the round collumn RongFu machine, and I find 3 major problems:

Y axis backlash difficult to compensate.
Round colloumn looses orientation. 
Lack of low speed makes it hard to do gear cutting. 

If you get one, make sure to carefully scrape off all paint on the bottom of the collumn, or the tramming of the mill will be difficult.
Also plan on tooling, that's the expencive part.

I think you should not be too afraid of the direct DC drive used in the Sieg machines. Electricity has the benefit of full momentum from 0.  
Eventualy I plan on replacing the RF with a Sieg SX4.


----------



## fcheslop (Jul 16, 2016)

Iv owned and abused a Rf25 since 1984 and the only parts changed are two sets of quill bearing and one set of feed screw nuts
Its never been very accurate and as mentioned the loss of location when raising the head is a pain but for the money £320 at the time its given very good service although now just about worn out and a crack developing around the lower  locking bolt she is heading for the scrap yard once I find a replacement but what to replace it with Iv no idea
cheers


----------



## ShopShoe (Jul 16, 2016)

Gus,

The Seig is not only square column, but dovetail with gib you can adjust. I have the Grizzly version of the X3 and I glad I chose it over a comparably-priced round-column machine (which, according to the specs, had more horsepower.) In my many learning exercises (screw-ups) I have managed to cause the controls to stop for safety, but the controller has survived for over five years at this point with no problems. Of course, I think I can get parts here in the USA and I do not know how hard it would be for you to get parts.

By the way, I love variable speed machines because I can adjust them on the fly. I also like forward-and-reverse. My machine is not sold as having a tapping feature, but I have done a fair amount of power tapping with the variable speed and spiral-flute taps. Drilling and tapping dozens of holes for a tooling plate was much easier than if I had to drill the holes, then hand tap each one. Similar jobs were ganging-up to make T-nuts and QCTP tool holders.

--ShopShoe


----------



## gus (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi All.

Thanks for the valuable feed back. Will take another hard look at the Sieg and give it a fair evaluation. My worry is on the Variable Speed Drive performance and reliabilty. If I could buy the Sieg Mill from dealers comparable to ArcEuro etc, I would get a mill with best q.c. .The current Sieg importer worries me on backup with the Variable Speed Drive. As for precision drilling spot on the cross hair manually by scribing, center popping, spot drilling etc,my present skill is up to mark. Have survived 10 years with the Japanese Sakai mini will with 15mm quill feed. The Rongfu RF 25 gives me a quill feed of 100mm which will enough for the nearest future of 3---5 years. Gus is now 73 and hopefully by 78 ,my eyesight and heath remains good. The Spot Drilling and moving the mill head up to put longer tooling is another eye opener. The excessive weight of the Rongful Mill worries me on the floor loading compared to the Sieg Mill. Will do a 2 column yes/no review of both mills. Will be fun.Looks like it will be the Sieg. Would be great not losing the X and Y with Sieg. I did get around slyly with rather limited Sakai Mini Mill and stretched it beyond its capacity with nail biting milling jobs.


----------



## driller1432 (Jul 16, 2016)

Square column Square column I had the round column machine and it was a real pain as everyone else has said when you move up and down the column it swivels side to side and you lose orientation. The square column will be so much quieter and variable speed ----you will be much happier with the square column--- a real time saver.
Steve


----------



## Niels Abildgaard (Jul 16, 2016)

Hello Gus
My 113 kg machine is this:

https://www.hbm-machines.com/produc...etaalfreesmachinesssub/hbm-bf-25-freesmachine

Do not wory about the variable speed.
It is a gift from heaven
It is put directly on the table plate over my washing machine with 2 M6 bolts.
It has just made the grinding jig shown for 2 times 2 mm carbide sticks that need a 85 degree corner.
Accuracy and silence is astonishing.
If the electronic go bust I put a 3 phase VFD on and is even more silent.

Better resolution
http://i.imgur.com/I0Cvetp.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/BxIejck.jpg


----------



## Blogwitch (Jul 16, 2016)

Gus,

I survived for many years, and only just, using an RF mill drill. 

It did everything I asked of it, but there was a lot I couldn't ask it to do because of the round column. There are mods you can do to them, but the column mod, I have yet to see an easy one done.

These machines are around 40 years old now, and have been long in the tooth ever since they were made as all they did was to stick a stronger quill on a drilling machine..

Get something with a square column and don't go through the suffering a lot of us have.


John


----------



## grapegro (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi Gus,
           I was guided by a highly qualified machinist when choosing my mill I bought an Optimum Bl 17, all movements are dovetailed and adjustable. Gear driven, variable speed and German design. Mine was made in Hong Kong or Taiwan, I fitted a mini DRO kit from Delos and ended up with a good quality accurate machine for well under $2000 Australian
 Norm


----------



## gus (Jul 16, 2016)

grapegro said:


> Hi Gus,
> I was guided by a highly qualified machinist when choosing my mill I bought an Optimum Bl 17, all movements are dovetailed and adjustable. Gear driven, variable speed and German design. Mine was made in Hong Kong or Taiwan, I fitted a mini DRO kit from Delos and ended up with a good quality accurate machine for well under $2000 Australian
> Norm



Hi Norm,

Please give me a foto shot of Optimum.


----------



## gus (Jul 16, 2016)

Blogwitch said:


> Gus,
> 
> I survived for many years, and only just, using an RF mill drill.
> 
> ...



Good Advice. The Sakai Mini Mill too had a round column. There were some jobs which I had to do it other way which took long time. Had I gone into HMEM in 2004 before buying same mill,I too would have bought a Sieg or eqv. The RongFu RF 25 is a bit on the heavy side for our balcony. Will take another hard look at the Sieg Mill.


----------



## bazmak (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi Gus I have just watched the 3 part review on utube of the Sieg sx 2.7
with tapping mode I was very impressed.I have the sx2 and I am very happy
Fixed sq column and variable speed very,very important.The sx2.7 also has tapered gibb to vertical.There are a few minor bad points but overall it 
looks good.As I said I am very happy with the smaller Sx2 but if I upgrade I would go for the Sx2.7.My main problem would be if something went wrong with the electronics as did with the lathe then it would be the end for me.So far after a couple of years no problems.PLEASE LOOK UP THE UTUBE REVIEW
its in 3 parts just google .The z axis has digital readout which is good
I fitted a vernier to mine and would not be without it. Regards Barry


----------



## gus (Jul 16, 2016)

bazmak said:


> Hi Gus I have just watched the 3 part review on utube of the Sieg sx 2.7
> with tapping mode I was very impressed.I have the sx2 and I am very happy
> Fixed sq column and variable speed very,very important.The sx2.7 also has tapered gibb to vertical.There are a few minor bad points but overall it
> looks good.As I said I am very happy with the smaller Sx2 but if I upgrade I would go for the Sx2.7.My main problem would be if something went wrong with the electronics as did with the lathe then it would be the end for me.So far after a couple of years no problems.PLEASE LOOK UP THE UTUBE REVIEW
> ...



Hi Barry,

Your timely and good advice has swung me away from buying the Rongfu RF25 which has one disadvantage when the milling head is raised on the round column the X&Y get compromised. The truth was really the RongFu sells at S$1800 list and the Sieg 2.7 at S$2400 list. Cheapskate Gus was going for the lower price but after looking at ArcEuro's Sieg Super 3 which sells at S$2437 ex-UK. The local importer is willing to give me best deal.Feed back from the vets like John aka Blogwitch was very useful and postive. I have endured for last 10 years with the round column Sakai Mini Mill and its about time I switch. Most likely will buy Sieg 2.7 after the Melbourne trip to see my 2 grandkids at Glenhuntly and Paul Swift at Mount Martha. Where is Barry located??  See you.


----------



## bazmak (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi Gus,im in Adelaide if your ever over this way call and see me.
Did you look at the utube review ??.I have just made a super loose jaw vice
that works really well.I mentioned your name but its a good early job for your new Mill.Will you go for the tapping model ?? If mine ever goes on the blink
I will upgrade to the 2.7 as I did with lathe.


----------



## gus (Jul 17, 2016)

bazmak said:


> Hi Gus,im in Adelaide if your ever over this way call and see me.
> Did you look at the utube review ??.I have just made a super loose jaw vice
> that works really well.I mentioned your name but its a good early job for your new Mill.Will you go for the tapping model ?? If mine ever goes on the blink
> I will upgrade to the 2.7 as I did with lathe.




Hi Barry,

Some years back when I was an employed high flier by Ingersoll-Rand,I took my wife to Adelaide. Very good Aussie Food and HongKong Chinese Food too.
Loved their baked oysters.


----------



## bazmak (Jul 17, 2016)

I will stick with fish and chips,it was a very brave or hungry man who ate the first oyster


----------



## grapegro (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello Gus,
              Not sure what you are after, whether it is machine details or a picture of my fitted out mill. For details of Optimum milling machines, google Optimum BL17 mill and you will get their complete range.
Norm


----------



## Niels Abildgaard (Jul 17, 2016)

grapegro said:


> Hello Gus,
> Not sure what you are after, whether it is machine details or a picture of my fitted out mill. For details of Optimum milling machines, google Optimum BL17 mill and you will get their complete range.
> Norm



Hello Gus



Google  BF instead of BL

By the way the Optimum BF 20 is two times as expensive and less performant than my HBM BF25


----------



## gus (Jul 17, 2016)

grapegro said:


> Hello Gus,
> Not sure what you are after, whether it is machine details or a picture of my fitted out mill. For details of Optimum milling machines, google Optimum BL17 mill and you will get their complete range.
> Norm



Foto of your Optimum Mill in your machineshop will do.
Went into Optimum and all in German.


----------



## Niels Abildgaard (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello Gus

There is a BF 25 here with coordinates and electric feed.

http://maxnovopower.en.made-in-chin...d-Milling-Machine-mm-BF25-Super-MAXNOVO-.html

or more basic

http://www.maxnovomachine.com/e/PRODUCTS/milling-machine/Drilling-Milling-Machine/MM-BF25V.html

If You care to ask for a price,let us all know.Shipping from Shanghai to Singapore is not too far.


----------



## Justmental (Jul 17, 2016)

i have a warco mill drill same as the rf25 and find it a good machine.
there is loads of mods to make it better and ways to get around the column going out of alignment when raising or lowering it.
cuppa joe o you tube has a good video on his mod for the column.
and just recently a good one for the y-axis table lock.
this page with some pics shows a few done

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRwu9plKfO4[/ame]


----------



## grapegro (Jul 17, 2016)

Gus, First apologies to niels for wrong number of mill model. If you google Hare and Forbes or Machinery House, you will get the all the details of these models in English.  Will try and find the photos that I listed on this forum recently and post them for you
Norm


----------



## goldstar31 (Jul 17, 2016)

I have had a Warco Mill/Drill for-----a lot of years. Fine, folks, just keep talking about price but it isn't much good unless it is well kitted out with lots of accessories. How much for the accessories? How long is a piece string but there has been a lot of talk about Rotary Tables and Dividing Heads and decent ones are not cheap. Again,  I've got a nice Vertex vice but it is limited in its throat and - clears throat-thingy which  I made to hold quite a lot of metal. Again, I've got a number of other vices and vises and a number of drill chucks which are rather better- read a bloody sight better- than the one which came and  had the accuracy of being suitable for garden gates!

The list is not complete because mine has a power feed which cost almost as much as my recent Myford ML10- with all its goodies.

It's worth sitting with a piece of suitably absorbing paper because the price- all up will bring tears to most eyes.

Out with the wallet spanner!

Cheers? 

Norman


----------



## grapegro (Jul 18, 2016)

Gus, I have been trying to download the pictures but I am told there is a security problem. Is it possible to email those photos to you.
Norm+


----------



## gus (Jul 18, 2016)

grapegro said:


> Gus, I have been trying to download the pictures but I am told there is a security problem. Is it possible to email those photos to you.
> Norm+



Hi Norm.

My e-add [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## Wizard69 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi Gus;

This might sound like jumping on the bandwagon but those round column mills are a royal pain.   Years ago we had one at work that was eventually given away. Funny not many where asking for it.    This was an import, might have been labeled ENCO not sure, but in any event a very similar model to what you are asking about.   The round column has the position lost problem everybody mentions but ours wouldn't hold position while milling. Clamping tight to the round column required a lot of force on the clamp screws.    The machine vibrated something fierce too.   

Now no machine is perfect but the square column machines are pretty good.   I would make sure it is a square column machine where the column is fixed though.  I'm typing this on my iPad and frankly forgot which model mill you are looking at.   

The other thing to consider is that the variable speed controller and motors on these mills can be an issue.   Apparently the mills can be supplied with a variety of motors to resellers.   Some are better than others.   Some of those motors are apparently universal motors instead of a straight up DC motor.  At the other end apparently Brushless DC motors can be supplied.   So the question becomes are you getting the bottom end troublesome motor/controller or one of the more advance offerings.  

By the way, the operator can have a big impact on motor/drive longevity.  Need to point that out but even so if you look in the other forum threads you will see that Grizzly in the USA had significant problems awhile back with motors on some of its mills.    I'm not trying to scare you off variable speed electronic drives because in all honestly they are great.   Just trying to off a balanced view.


----------



## gus (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi All.

Went into YouTube to watch Sieg 2.7 introduction and demo. I am now impressed and totally sold on buying Sieg Mill. Will post when mill is turned on and cutting.


----------



## bazmak (Jul 18, 2016)

Must have write up and photos Gus.Are you going to make a new table/drawer?
I bought a full set of ER32 collets and R8 collet chuck for about $100. Must buy
Also R8 16mm keyless chuck etc. Keep this post going and asking questions
you will be amazed what you learn. R8 tooling is a must  Regards barry


----------



## Nick Hulme (Jul 19, 2016)

Go with the square column. 
I have an old 1980s RongFu 400DVM Mill/Drill that I'll never part with but I have other options for milling work, 

 - Nick


----------



## gus (Jul 19, 2016)

Nick Hulme said:


> Go with the square column.
> I have an old 1980s RongFu 400DVM Mill/Drill that I'll never part with but I have other options for milling work,
> 
> - Nick



Hi Nick,

Heard you loud and clear. Viewed all 5 Frank Hoose YouTube Videos. Spot drilling and raising Head to chuck in longer drill impressed me. Video 5 had falling over my heels . The Sieg SX 7.5 comes with tapping and chip clearing. 
Will budget and buy this mill. Painful to bid good bye to the tiny mini mill which allowed me to stretch it beyond its limit to mill big jobs. The Howell V-2 CrankCase was one job.


----------



## rodw (Jul 19, 2016)

Gus, I'm sure you'll enjoy your Seig when it arrives. My SX3 is a nice piece of equipment. When unpacking it and a Chinese lathe at the same time, the Seig quality stood out to me from the moment I started to clean it up. The shop I bought it from no longer sell it and sell the Optimum instead. I've had a look at it in their showroom and concluded that the Seig is a much better constructed machine.


----------



## gus (Jul 19, 2016)

rodw said:


> Gus, I'm sure you'll enjoy your Seig when it arrives. My SX3 is a nice piece of equipment. When unpacking it and a Chinese lathe at the same time, the Seig quality stood out to me from the moment I started to clean it up. The shop I bought it from no longer sell it and sell the Optimum instead. I've had a look at it in their showroom and concluded that the Seig is a much better constructed machine.



Hi Rod.

Thanks for the assurance. Will budget for the buy. As a retiree, I have stretch
the bank a wee bit. Not smoking and drinking sure helped cut expense but I am a travel bug. Will cut 1-----2 trips to save S$$$.


----------



## gus (Jul 19, 2016)

bazmak said:


> Must have write up and photos Gus.Are you going to make a new table/drawer?
> I bought a full set of ER32 collets and R8 collet chuck for about $100. Must buy
> Also R8 16mm keyless chuck etc. Keep this post going and asking questions
> you will be amazed what you learn. R8 tooling is a must  Regards barry



Hi Barry,

Was about to seek advice on RS Collet to drill chucks and endmills.


----------



## Wizard69 (Jul 19, 2016)

gus said:


> Hi Barry,
> 
> 
> 
> Was about to seek advice on RS Collet to drill chucks and endmills.




You can get R8 collets in metric or US English bore dimensions.   Honestly it is handy to have both.   It is probably best to buy a set of collets as opposed to buying them one at a time.  You avoid compromises this way.  

If you are just starting out I'd recommend a drill chuck with a short straight arbor. The reasoning is this, a drill chuck with an integrated arbor is pretty long and can make swapping a problem on a mill with something setup on the table.  Since a collet only grips at the end you don't need a long straight shank on the chuck.   The trick is then deciding upon the right shank diameter.   People commonly use 1/2" and 5/8" shanks but I've seen 3/8" used also.   It really depends upon the size of the drill chuck and the size of the end mills you commonly use.  It is nice to be able to pop a drill chuck into a collet that just had your end mill in.   

Chucks with integrated R8 shanks are really nice to have but you don't need one to start.   There are other R8 tooling you can get that are at least somewhat popular in the USA.  This includes fly cutters, various types of end mills that take carbide inserts, boring heads in the like.  Some of this stuff Is very expensive though.  More importantly you can make most of these in a home shop.   In some cases the use if an R8 shank provides advantageous of stiffness for example verse a fly cutter with a 3/8" shank.   Something you are just as well off with straight shank tooling.  

Another perspective on R8 is the Tormach  Tooling System which they use in their CNC machines.  Some of this stuff is equally usable on a manual machine.   In any event Tormachs system highlights another use for R8.   They actually have a wide array of tools that likely will never be used manually but it does highlight the versatility in R8.


----------



## bazmak (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi Gus.Dont know if the machine has both but go for the R8 over the MT
The mill comes with a 16mm key chuck on R8 shank which is sufficient to start
I bought a 19 piece ER32 collet set for $80 and the R8 collet chuck for $30
Good buy from china/ebay.Holds from 1mm to 20mm accurately I use a lot of tooling with round shanks mainly 16mm,flycutters etc.The loose jaw vice I just threaded is useful to make/use and a decent large angle plate.Because my mill
had restricted headroom I also bought a no of R8 individual collets which are great for tall jobs.10mm,12 and 16mm  but you may not need.My homemade RT (horiz) and bolted to the angle plate (vert) gets a lot of use + a lot of what you have can be adapted. If your short of cash then sell your existing mill or
I can lend you some.Go on a diet and cut down on food shopping etc.Will check out the collets and let you know. Regards Barry


----------



## gus (Jul 19, 2016)

bazmak said:


> Hi Gus.Dont know if the machine has both but go for the R8 over the MT
> The mill comes with a 16mm key chuck on R8 shank which is sufficient to start
> I bought a 19 piece ER32 collet set for $80 and the R8 collet chuck for $30
> Good buy from china/ebay.Holds from 1mm to 20mm accurately I use a lot of tooling with round shanks mainly 16mm,flycutters etc.The loose jaw vice I just threaded is useful to make/use and a decent large angle plate.Because my mill
> ...



With the Sieg 3, will have no problem making your shaper.
Just planning cash flow.No worries. Just made some S$$$$ and more to come by end December. Behaving like a typical 70 plus retiree.

This thread been fun with so many HMEM Frens giving good advice. Now having a good time in South Thailand.


----------



## bazmak (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi Gus,just searched Ebay for er32 collet set 19 piece for $60-80 and
R8 collet chuck for $40-50 The metric set will hold anything from 2 to 20mm
both metric and imperial.Mine came from china free postage good quality.My set had 2 no 4mm and no 2mm so I let them know and they sent me a replacement.Then tried to work out if I cut machine the spare to hex or something.
And accurate to 1 thou runout.Good enough for me very happy and use continually for all milling needs.There are more expensive sets for $300-400
from USA etc but your diet would put you on starvation course.Its A MUST BUY
to get full use from the mill.ARE you going for the sx 2.7 or the sx3 which is larger and heavier or is the above post a typing error Regards Barry


----------



## bazmak (Jul 19, 2016)

Just so there is no confusion Gus the ER 32 collets will hold any size from 2mm to 20mm both metric and imperial.Example if you want to hold 1/4"
then you use the 7mm collet which will hold from 7mm down to 6mm.Because 
each collet grips from size down to next size down you get the full range
The R8 individual collets however only do the size indicated so you would need a full set of both imperial and metric,at $15 each would be more restrictive and expensive.If your not familiar with Er collets then check them out as I had to do before I bought mine.I knew nothing about them but the forum was very helpful


----------



## bazmak (Jul 19, 2016)

When your in Melbourne check out AUSEE machine tools they have a large showroom.Bought my Sc4 lathe from them got a good deal with lots of freebies
bought quite a few accessories.Service and price are very good


----------



## Blogwitch (Jul 19, 2016)

Gus,

The choice has to be yours as it is your pocket money we are trying to get you to spend, but a bit of forwards planning can save a great deal of grief and cash later.

As you know, I had an old RF machine, which was MT3 and my new one (small BP clone) came with an R8 quill. 
I took any tooling that could be used on my lathe (MT3 tailstock) plus any tooling that had a replaceable shank, drill chucks etc., and they were re-shanked to R8. What was left over was given away to the chap who bought my old mill as a sweetener, and he was very grateful.

The R8 is a wonderful system, there is no need to white knuckle anything when tightening up, and the shanks release from the spindle with the lightest touch from a lead persuader.

I bought myself a full metric/imperial ER32 collet chuck system as soon as the machine was installed, but soon found I was running out of throat space when attempting to machine large items or use my dividing head with chuck fitted in the upright position (and I have a 14" throat on my machine), so I changed over to a full metric and imperial R8 collet set, which all in came to about the same price as the ER set.
This gave me back the missing 2" to 3" throat space that the ER collet system had stolen from my machine, plus the cutters ran more rigidly and accurate. For twist drills I just use a normal drill chuck or if a full sized drill, eg 7 or 8mm, the R8 collets.
The ER collets didn't go to waste, I use them on my lathe nose, RT nose and my sharpening systems for larger milling cutters.

There is one weak point with the R8 system, and that is the locator pin that the R8 shank uses to locate itself inside the quill.
It is a fairly good bet that sometime in the future, that will snap off. 
Unlike other people who say it is perfectly OK to run the machine without that pin, that is an old wives tale, it isn't. You run the risk of jamming an R8 spindle up inside the quill and all the damage which that entails. 
Find out as soon as you get the machine how that pin is replaced and change it as soon as it happens. Mine was just a dog nosed 5mm grub screw and took about half an hour to replace, mine snapped off after about 3 years use. If they are cheap enough to buy as a spare, get one, or a couple, and keep them safe until they are needed.

This is how it is replaced on my machine, yours might be similar







Plus if you need to make or check something out on an R8 spindle, this picture gives you everything you need to know.






Better to be prepared beforehand than when you are panicking when something goes wrong.

If you need to see some R8 tooling that is a little special, then let me know and I can take some piccies for you.


John


----------



## goldstar31 (Jul 20, 2016)

I also endorse John's ideas.
As I have mentioned several times, I am fully in favour of standardisation whenever it is possible. I'm still on Myford 'nose', No2 Morse Taper etc as I have retained a very sizeable collection of accessories which fit in that 'envelope' Earlier in the year, I bought a half as old as me Myford ML10 with its own quite sizeable additions and only yesterday, I bought an Arrand small boring head with a No2 MT shank which arrived with a GH Thomas 4 way tool holder to fit either machine. Whilst it is probably true that this isn't the best system, it is one that would be extortionate to change. It works and has stood the test of time.

Again, I'm old enough to be whole heartedly in favour of Imperial measurement. Again, it is not for everyone. I might well have to swop about from pounds sterling, into Euros, into HongKong dollars and lately the Fijian variety but if you are betwixt and between in a new investment , I'd certainly commend what others are recommending!

Meantime

My best wishes

Norman


----------



## goldstar31 (Jul 20, 2016)

In a necessary break from never ending office work, I went onto Model Engineering Clearing House. I've got quite a lot of associates there and it is different and interesting. Whilst I finally bought an Align power feed at the beginning of the year, there is an interesting dialogue on both a cheap(er) alternative and a dog clutch- which continues to fascinate me.

It is certainly worth a look or more.

Again, the interesting 'MadModder' site has a guy who is currently asking members what he needs to go CNC on his small mill. I've asked in various places and never received what was to me, a fully informed reply.

Again, worth a moment or two.

Cheers

Norman


----------



## Wizard69 (Jul 20, 2016)

goldstar31 said:


> In a necessary break from never ending office work, I went onto Model Engineering Clearing House. I've got quite a lot of associates there and it is different and interesting. Whilst I finally bought an Align power feed at the beginning of the year, there is an interesting dialogue on both a cheap(er) alternative and a dog clutch- which continues to fascinate me.
> 
> It is certainly worth a look or more.
> 
> Again, the interesting 'MadModder' site has a guy who is currently asking members what he needs to go CNC on his small mill. I've asked in various places and never received what was to me, a fully informed reply.


This is probably due to the no right answer problem.  CNC machines come in so many varieties and configurations that it is very difficult to answer the "what's needed" question.    You really need a running conversation to answer the question but every system consists of mechanical, electrical and software components.  


> Again, worth a moment or two.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Norman


----------



## goldstar31 (Jul 20, 2016)

I have no option but to mumble an agreement.  After writing, a 'shopping list' was created on 'MadModder' which went some way to assist. 

Unfortunately, the next problem is the difficulty suggested in both being able to use CNC and manual control. 

Might I now be permitted to mumble 'silently'?

However, there is some good news. An EvilWay ad appeared locally. I put two and two together and realised that this was a four way tool holder. After a quick headscratch- he was quoting metric, it was a  George Thomas design and probably originated from Hemingwaykits at one time. It had eluded me because it had a hardened ratchet. which I doubted was impossible to construct. Well, by me.

CNC was attempted some years back on  my mill/drill. It was rather more expensive than I could then afford and to make matters worse, even the dummy run to test the thing created lost part revolutions. 

The English idiom is 'Once bitten twice shy'

Meantime

Kind Regards

Norman


----------



## gus (Jul 20, 2016)

bazmak said:


> When your in Melbourne check out AUSEE machine tools they have a large showroom.Bought my Sc4 lathe from them got a good deal with lots of freebies
> bought quite a few accessories.Service and price are very good



OK .Will do.


----------



## gus (Jul 20, 2016)

Blogwitch said:


> Gus,
> 
> The choice has to be yours as it is your pocket money we are trying to get you to spend, but a bit of forwards planning can save a great deal of grief and cash later.
> 
> ...



Hi John,

Thanks. Sometime ago was surfing the net and saw MT and R8 Adapters.Initially there was not much interest. With the Sakai Mini Mill I was very limited and restricted in tooling. Soon as I get back will get started in the tool hunt. Had a great time mixing with locals and having local food here in South Thailand. Language not a problem.


----------



## Hopper (Jul 20, 2016)

GUS said:
			
		

> Hi Barry,
> 
> Some years back when I was an employed high flier by Ingersoll-Rand,I  took my wife to Adelaide. Very good Aussie Food and HongKong Chinese  Food too.
> Loved their baked oysters.



Hey Gus, when you were high flying around to Adelaide for Ingersoll-Rand, did you come across these for babies?




They are the old XL series compressors in the boiler house at the old Chrysler (later Mitsubishi) factory in Adelaide. I worked in the boiler house as an apprentice in the 1970s and spent my first post-apprenticeship year in there running the boilers and compressors. The tea-break/lunch table was right next to number four compressor - so it's no wonder I have major hearing loss today! We thought we were too tough for hearing protection in those days. Doh!

But lovely old machines with their row of sight feed oilers on the side. I think they came secondhand from Detroit when the factory was built in the 1960s. Don't know where they went when the factory was shut down and mostly sold off in the past 10-15 years though.


----------



## gus (Jul 21, 2016)

Hopper said:


> Hey Gus, when you were high flying around to Adelaide for Ingersoll-Rand, did you come across these for babies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Hopper.

From 1969------1980 ,I did turn-key bids and installations and start-ups of dozens of XLEs in the region. Imagine a young grad with a wee bitty hands on experience supervising installations and startups. XLEs will last and last forever and ever given the dued maintainance. Also installed big Centacs. 
From 1978---------2001 I was the Operations Manager of Small Compressor Plant in Singapore. I then knew nothing about machining other than the basics taught in Trade School. Joined Metal Box 1965 as a trainee and was sponsored to do Higher National Dip. Mech.Engineeering part time evenings.
Ingersoll-Rand Singapore took me off the street and gave me a job which lasted till 2001. My Boss is Aussie and now retired in Bandanoon. Been a great boss and great company to worked for!!! He went around selling the single stage ESVs and ESHs which seems to last forever and ever.

Take care.


----------



## Niels Abildgaard (Aug 18, 2016)

Hej Gert

Use the mail system for private talk in danish.


----------



## gus (Aug 19, 2016)

Niels Abildgaard said:


> Hej Gert
> 
> Use the mail system for private talk in danish.



Hi Niels,

I have yet to learn Danish.


----------



## Niels Abildgaard (Aug 19, 2016)

Hello Gus
You will not find it to difficult to learn.
English is just a simplified form of danish.
English come from Angel (Anglo Saxon) that is a peninsula between Flensburg and Schleswig under danish rule until 1864.
Anglo Saxons being primitive people, gave up the three sexes of other german languages and also the crazy verbal conjugations .
Only the s in third person singularis remain and will disappear very soon.
Did You get a quote from the manufacturer of the 113 kg BF25?
Wonderfull machine.
I love it.
https://www.hbm-machines.com/produc...etaalfreesmachinesssub/hbm-bf-25-freesmachine
http://maxnovopower.en.made-in-chin...d-Milling-Machine-mm-BF25-Super-MAXNOVO-.html


----------

